# Green tongue please help



## Cynamonka (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello my dear friends, I need your help.

I have cockatiel Paput. His poop since Friday looks strange - it's watery and bubbled. I read somewhere once that it could be a sign of bacteria in the intestines. He's apathetic, mostly sleeps and calls for caresses. Yesterday I noticed that Paput has yellow tongue on one side. Today it's green and white. I live quite far from the nearest avian vet and today veterinary clinic is closed. It's the only clinic for birds in the area. I'm so scared. Can I do something?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I am sorry but I doubt anyone here can help you, this is really a case for an avian vet, maybe you can get a regular vet to call the avian one and consult?


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't know about the greenness in his mouth, but he definitely sounds sick. I don't think there's anything you can do at home other than keep him warm, keep his food and water nearby and take him to that vet ASAP.


----------



## Cynamonka (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you. I''ll take him to vet tomorrow. But does anyone see something like that?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

The green could be poop anybody think of that.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cynamonka said:


> Thank you. I''ll take him to vet tomorrow. But does anyone see something like that?


Could be some kind of fungal infection like yeast. Can you get close and smell his breath? Certain types of infections have distinctive smells. Either way, he needs to see a vet ASAP. I would plan to just be there when they open tomorrow, don't wait to call and make an appointment. They will work you in.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I've never seen anything like it, but I hope he gets better soon - let us know how you get on! Best wishes to you xxx


----------

